# [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ? (IMPORTANT)

## kernelsensei

Ce thread a pour but d'énoncer les différentes informations que vous devez fournir lorsque vous postez un message, ainsi que des éventuelles solutions basiques à essayer avant de poster.

Pourquoi ? : En fournissant des informations précises sur votre matériel, votre système, vos messages d'erreur, etc. il sera plus facile de vous répondre de manière précise. Cela évitera aussi aux différents intervenants de poser des questions comme : Tu peux nous donner des détails sur ta config ? ou encore C'est quoi ton message d'erreur ?, votre problème sera ainsi plus vite résolu.

Je rappelle qu'il faut chercher avant de poster; votre problème est peut-être déjà résolu.

Je vous invite aussi à lire [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Si vous lisez cette FAQ, j'en déduis que c'est après avoir lu (ou cherché dans) la Documentation Gentoo, La Documentation du Wiki, ainsi que les Howtos de ce forum

Liste des différents types de problèmes :

Problème de compilation

Problème lié à la configuration de Xorg

Problème réseau

Problème avec l'usb ou firewire (disque dur externe non trouvé, mon jouet usb n'est pas reconnu, etc.)

Problème avec le support DMA

Problème de son

Autres

Problème de compilation

Le plus difficile lors d'un problème de compilation, c'est d'identifier l'erreur elle-même, il faut savoir décrypter les messages du compilateur.

Une documentation gentoofr sur les erreurs de compilation est disponible ici

Dans un premier temps, regardez si vous n'avez pas de message d'erreur resemblant de près ou de loin à 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
```

 Si tel est le cas, lisez ceci

Si des messages comme 

```
..... has not been declared 

..... undeclared (first use this function)
```

 apparaissent, cela signifie habituellement qu'il manque une dépendance, vous pouvez trouver les dépendances directes en éditant l'ebuild à la main (la variable DEPEND)

Si vous avez un message 

```
compiler cannot create executables
```

 vérifiez vos CFLAGS (c'est -O<valeur> (oh et pas zero), ou encore -mmmx et non -mmx)

Ça ne compile toujours pas ?

Dans ce cas ouvrez un thread en n'oubliant pas de donner les informations suivantes :

```
emerge info
```

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Et bien-sûr, le message d'erreur (le vrai, pas l'erreur tout en bas !!! ERROR: .....)

Problème lié à la configuration de Xorg

Comme toujours, la règle c'est de donner le maximum de renseignements pertinents, pour avoir une réponse bien ciblée. Les quelques lignes suivantes devraient aider à cerner le problème.

Identifier les bons symptômes: où trouver les renseignements ?

La doc officielle (point de passage obligé  :Wink:  ) se trouve ici les outils de configurations sont décrits.

La mine de renseignements sur ce qui se passe en local, c'est /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Mais il ne faut pas le poster en entier dans le forum, ça surcharge les threads, c'est illisible, et ça énerve tout le monde! Il faut inspecter les fichiers de logs pour trouver les erreurs. Pour déterminer les erreurs, poster les résultats de ces commandes:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 (la deuxième est facultative)

Le deuxième endroit plein de renseignements utiles, c'est le fichier de configuration de Xorg (/etc/X11/xorg.conf). Et là c'est pareil, ça ne sert à rien de le poster avec tous les commentaires, c'est trop long. Pour éliminer les commentaires, 

```
grep -v \# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 Ca fait encore long, mais c'est mieux.

Matériel: carte graphique]

Pour le matériel, la commande lspci du paquet sys-apps/pciutils donne de précieux renseignements. Pour affiner, 

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

 donnera le contrôleur graphique.

La réponse au problème varie grandement avec le type de matériel. Pour nVidia et ATI, il y a des guides officiels gentoo: NVIDIA et ATI

Pour NVIDIA, il y a la doc locale:

```
zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.7664/README.txt.gz 
```

(remplacer le numéro de version, bien sûr ...)

Note: pour les chipsets i810, voir par exemple ce post en anglais 

Indiquer quelle version des drivers est utilisée: dans le cas nVidia

```
emerge -s nvidia-kernel

emerge -s nvidia-glx
```

De manière générale, au moment d'installer un driver, il faut que le lien /usr/src/linux pointe vers les sources du noyau en cours d'utilisation. Pour vérifier:

```
uname -r  ##donne la version du noyau

ls -l /usr/src/  ## pour faire la vérification
```

En résumé pour un problème avec la carte graphique, ouvrez un thread avec les erreurs des logs, la section Device et la section Monitor du fichier de configuration, et la version des drivers.

Matériel: souris

Une souris mal configurée peut bloquer le démarrage de Xorg. Si c'est un problème de souris qui a été identifié à partir de l'inspection des logs, poster la section Input Device du fichier de configuration Xorg, et donner le modèle de la souris.

AGP

Une source d'informations

```
dmesg | grep -i agp
```

pour savoir si l'AGP est détecté au démarrage.

Pour vérifier le support de l'AGP, dans le cas d'une carte nVidia 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 
```

 va donner par exemple  *cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status wrote:*   

> Status:      Enabled
> 
> Driver:      AGPGART
> 
> AGP Rate:    8x
> ...

 

Pour vérifier le support de l'AGP dans le kernel, un petit 

```
grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 donne la réponse.

Problème réseau

Vous n'arrivez pas du tout à vous connecter au réseau (rien ne passe, pas de ping sur ip, ...)

Voyez-vous votre interface lorsque vous faites 

```
ifconfig -a
```

  :Question: 

- Si oui, votre carte est bien détectée, il suffit de lui attribuer une ip (de manière statique ou via dhcp) 

- Si non, est-ce que 

```
dmesg |grep 'eth\|wlan'
```

 retourne quelque chose ? (eth0, eth1, wlan0, ...)

oui ?: Êtes-vous sûr que ifconfig -a ne liste pas votre carte ? 

non ?: Avez-vous activé le support de la carte réseau dans le kernel ? Si vous l'avez activé en module, vérifiez que ce dernier est chargé !

- Ma carte a une IP, mais le ping ne passe pas :

Vérifiez qu'il n'y a pas de firewall pouvant bloquer le ping sur votre réseau.

La commande 

```
route -n
```

 affiche-t-elle bien une route pour votre rang d'IP ? (redémarrer l'interface devrait créer la route)

- Le problème persiste

Dans ce cas, reportez-vous à la fin de la section réseau qui explique comment bien poster pour avoir une réponse rapide et claire.

Vous arrivez à pinger des IPs, mais pas les URLs

Votre /etc/resolv.conf est probablement mal renseigné, vérifiez qu'il contient bien les DNS de votre provider.

Vérifiez aussi que ce fichier est accessible en lecture pour tous.

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ? Vous êtes dans un cas particulier non-traité ici ?

Ouvrez un thread en n'oubliant pas de donner les informations suivantes :

```
lspci|grep -i net
```

(lspci appartient à sys-apps/pciutils)

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
route -n
```

dans le cas particulier du wifi, postez aussi : 

```
iwconfig
```

Problème avec l'usb (disque dur externe non trouvé, mon jouet usb n'est pas reconnu, etc.)

Tout d'abord, il faut vérifier que le support "basique" de l'USB est supporté, c'est pour cela que le cas des disques et autres stockages seront traités a la fin.

Le support de l'USB est-il activé ?

Faites 

```
zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'
```

 ou encore 

```
grep USB_.HC /usr/src/linux/.config|sed '/\#/d'
```

- Si ces 2 commandes ne retournent aucun résultat, le support de l'USB n'est pas activé dans votre kernel, vous devez donc l'activer en recompilant votre kernel.

- Si ces commandes vous retournent quelque chose, le support de l'usb est alors activé, mais est-ce le bon ?

Faites un 

```
lspci|grep -i usb
```

(lspci appartient à sys-apps/pciutils)

pour voir si votre chip est UHCI ou OHCI (EHCI étant l'USB2, ce dernier doit être accompagné de OHCI ou de UHCI)

Le support de l'USB est bien activé et correspond à mon chip, mais mon jouet n'est toujours pas détecté

Faites un 

```
dmesg|tail
```

insérez votre jouet, mettez le en marche, puis refaites 

```
dmesg|tail
```

- Si quelque chose a changé, le jouet est détecté (du moins de manière basique), il se peut qu'un module spécifique soit nécéssaire pour pouvoir utiliser le jouet. Ce module dépend du type de jouet (Scanner, clef bluetooth, imprimante, ...), essayez de trouver le module approprié.

- Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, vous n'avez pas trouvé le module approprié ?

Reportez-vous à la fin de la section USB qui explique comment bien poster pour avoir une réponse rapide et claire.

Le jouet en question est un stockage amovible (disque dur, clef, APN, ...)

Pour continuer, il faut que le support de l'USB soit activé (voir 2 sous-sections au dessus).

Les stockages de masse ne sont pas bien compliqués à utiliser; à vrai dire, il n'y a pas 36 000 possibilités, les supports requis sont :

- USB Support

- USB Mass Storage

- SCSI Support

- SCSI Disk

(selon certaines personnes, le support de l'émulation SCSI serait nécéssaire; ceci est un mythe, l'émulation SCSI servant (servait ?) uniquement pour le support des graveurs IDE avec un kernel 2.4)

Si les 4 modules cités ci-dessus sont chargés (ou bien built-in dans le kernel), il n'y a pas de raison que le stockage amovible ne fonctionne pas; vous devriez voir les partitions du stockage amovible en faisant 

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

Si malgré tout, votre stockage amovible n'est pas visible, reportez-vous à la fin de la section USB qui explique comment bien poster pour avoir une réponse rapide et claire.

Mon jouet ne fonctionne toujours pas !

Ouvrez un thread et n'oubliez pas de donner les informations suivantes :

```
lspci|grep -i usb
```

(lspci appartient à sys-apps/pciutils)

```
zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'
```

 ou, si vous n'avez pas ce fichier, 

```
grep USB_.HC /usr/src/linux/.config|sed '/\#/d'
```

Ainsi qu'un 

```
dmesg|tail
```

 (fait après insertion et mise en marche du jouet !!)

Si c'est un stockage amovible, donnez aussi :

```
zgrep 'DEV_SD\|STORAGE' /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'
```

 ou, si vous n'avez pas ce fichier, 

```
grep 'DEV_SD\|STORAGE' /usr/src/linux/.config|sed '/\#/d'
```

Ainsi que 

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

 (fait après mise en marche du périphérique)

Problème avec le support DMA

Il arrive que le support pour le DMA ne veuille pas s'activer, avec des erreurs comme Operation not permitted, nous allons essayer de voir d'où cela provient ...

Avant de commencer, sachez que hdparm ne fonctionne que pour les disques IDE

Le support DMA est il activé ?

Exécutez la commande 

```
hdparm /dev/<votre disque dur>|grep dma
```

 si le résultat obtenu est 

```
using_dma    =  1 (on)
```

 dans ce cas, le DMA est bien activé, il n'y a donc pas de problème.

Par contre, si vous obtenez 

```
using_dma= 0 (off)
```

 le DMA c'est pas activé pour ce disque, et nous allons essayer de déterminer pourquoi !

Peut être avez-vous simplement oublié d'activer l'auto-DMA pour les disques, il vous faut alors utiliser hdparm pour l'activer.

La commande suivante retourne-t-elle une erreur ? 

```
hdparm -d 1 /dev/<votre disque dur>
```

non ? : Dans ce cas le DMA devrait être activé à présent, vérifiez-le avec la commande 

```
hdparm /dev/<votre disque dur>|grep dma
```

Si à présent le DMA est vraiment activé, le problème est plus ou moins résolu, il vous reste juste à lancer hdparm au boot, pour cela faites : 

```
rc-update add hdparm default
```

 Par défaut, l'option passée à hdparm est -d 1 (qui active la DMA), vous pouvez éditer /etc/conf.d/hdparm afin de modifier les options, et mettre par exemple -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 (DMA+ quelques options sûres qui améliorent les perfs)

oui ? : L'erreur que vous obtenez devrait ressembler à cela : 

```
HDIO_SET_DMA failed: operation not permitted
```

Cela provient habituellement d'une mauvaise configuration du kernel, je vous invite donc à faire un  make menuconfig et suivre les instructions suivantes :

Allez à : 

```
Device Drivers  --->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

Une fois arrivé à destination, verifiez que votre kernel est configuré de la manière suivante 

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]       Use multi-mode by default

[ ]     IDE Taskfile Access  ## DOIT ÊTRE DÉSACTIVÉ !!!

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

<*>         LE SUPPORT CORRESPONDANT A VOTRE CHIP UNIQUEMENT !!!!!!! (Tous les autres modules spécifiques doivent être désactivés)
```

Pour connaître votre chip, la commande lspci (du paquet sys-apps/pciutils), peut vous être utile !

Compilez ce nouveau kernel, rebootez dessus, le DMA devrait fonctionner à présent !

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ? Votre cas est plus complexe ?

Ouvrez alors un nouveau thread, sans oublier de donner les informations suivantes :

```
hdparm -i /dev/<votre disque>
```

```
dmesg |grep -i dma
```

```
zgrep -A50 "IDE chipset" /proc/config.gz |sed '/\#/d'
```

 ou bien, si ce fichier n'existe pas 

```
grep -A50 "IDE chipset" /usr/src/linux/.config |sed '/\#/d'
```

```
lspci
```

Problème de son

Cherche contributeur !!

Autres

Cette section ne traite pas des problèmes en particulier, mais sert juste à rappeler que, quelque soit votre problème, lorsque vous postez une question, soyez le plus précis possible :

Une application en particulier ne fonctionne pas ?

 :Arrow:   n'oubliez pas de donner le fichier de configuration si elle en a un !

 :Arrow:   consultez / postez les fichiers de log correspondants à cette application (souvent dans /var/log/)

Vous avez un soucis matériel ?

 :Arrow:   donnez le resultat de lspci quand vous postez

---

Merci à marvin rouge pour la section Xorg

Merci à maxtoo pour la doc gentoofr sur les erreur de compilation 

 Nota:  Les réponses concernant l'orthographe, remarques etc seront effacées une fois intégrées, par souci de clarté. Ne vous inquietez donc pas si un message disparait :]

Document sous GNU FDL

----------

## profy

 *Quote:*   

> zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'

 

Je l'ai nulle part ce fichier.

----------

## profy

Autant pour moi c'est une option ke j'ai pas activé dans le kernel

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est pour ca que je parle aussi du fichier dans /usr/src/linux/, mais avec le /proc/config.gz on est certain d'avoir la vraie config du kernel ...

alors qu'un .config rien n'empeche de le modifier puis de ne pas installer le kernel !  :Wink: 

juste pour chipoter ... on dit "Au temps pour moi"  :Razz:  (même si "Autant" est assez souvent utilisé !)

----------

## Starch

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> juste pour chipoter ... on dit "Au temps pour moi"  (même si "Autant" est assez souvent utilisé !)

 

Juste pour chipoter un tout petit peu plus. Dans ce cas là c'est bien « Au temps pour moi ». Toutefois, si on est à la boulangerie et que l'on demande 2 chocolatines, et que le suivant veut aussi 2 chocolatines, il dira « Autant pour moi ». Notons que cela n'a pas du tout le même sens.

```

----------

| Désolé |

----------

    |

    |

```

----------

## kernelsensei

@Starch: Bon, la tu sors comme c'est pas permis ....

----------

## kwenspc

nan moi je dis pas "autant pour moi" à la boulangerie...les chocolatines c'est cher (je rêve de l'époque où ça coutait seuleument 2 francs snifff...)

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @Starch: Bon, la tu sors comme c'est pas permis ....

 

Autant pour moi  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Notons aussi les petits programmes qui peuvent etre importants.

revdep-rebuild

fix_libtool_files_sh

gcc-config -l

binutils-config -l

java-config -l

motif-config -l (peut-etre).. ?

Ensuite, c'est a eux de savoir quelle option utiliser, mais ca peut nous sauver des ennuis  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peut-être à ajouter dans le paragraphe concernant la souris (Souris optique de base en PS/2) :

Après une install toute fraîche, je lance X et gnome. Et là, toutes les 30s environ, la souris devient folle : clic à tout va, ouvertures de menus, le pointeur qui se ballade tout seul à l'écran. De plus, la molette de la souris ne fonctionnait pas.

Dans les logs, je trouve ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 4 20:14:17 tux psmouse.c : Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronisation, throwing 2 bytes away.
> 
> 

 

En fait, je me suis aperçu que la DMA sur le disque dur n'était pas activée : après activation, plus de problème, et la molette fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Pour le son, je peux essayer d'écrire quelque chose. Comment je m'y prend, je mets ce que je crois être pertinent ci-dessous ou je crée un nouveau sujet dans le forum du genre "[Howto]: Problème de son"?

----------

## ghoti

A mon avis, le mieux serait que tu postes ton texte dans le forum French --> Documentations, Astuces et Scripts : il est fait pour ça.

Ensuite, signale ton post à kernel_sensei : ce sera à lui de décider s'il l'intègre dans sa FAQ  :Wink: 

----------

## freezby

Salut tout le monde,

Question bête de la part d'un noob ^^, est ce que y a un quelconque fichier ou serait stocké les erreurs qui se produisent lorsqu'on emerge un paquet. J'ai regardé dans /var/log/emerge.log mais y a pas les erreurs.

A pis une autre question qiu n 'a rien a voir mais ki ne vaut pas le coup de fer un topic dédié : je veux poster un bug a xfce@gentoo.org par ex. Comment je fais vu que il n y a pas moyen de la trouver dans la liste proposée??? 

Merci a vous.

----------

## kernelsensei

Normalement les erreurs sont données directement sur la sortie standard (ta console) quand un emerge foire !

Concernant le bugzilla, si tu ne peux pas assigner un bug à la main, laisse simplement le champ vide et ça sera automatiquement assigné à bug-wranglers@gentoo.org qui le reassignera à xfce !

Et merci d'éviter le langage sms  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

----------

## E11

Waw ! Quel travail de fou !

Si je puis me permettre de faire une proposition, on pourrait aussi intégré les problèmes de kernel panic à cette superbe faq, non ?

Quelques choses comme ceci ? 

En tout cas, beau boulot !  :Wink: 

EDIT : bah la prochaine fois je regarderai la date de création   :Rolling Eyes:  et je penserai également à aller voir du coté du sous-forum   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## freezby

lu all,

petite précision concernant mon post précédent dans ce topic : On peut avoir des logs contenant les erreurs "infos warning etc" conçernant les emerge.

J'ai decouvert ça en regardant le make.conf.example ^^

Donc pour ce faire il faut ajouter ces ligne dans le /etc/make.conf

```

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

```

La premiere ligne permet de choisir le contenu du log

La deuxieme le type de log (save dans mon cas, mais vous pouvez en mettre plusieurs) :

save : un log par package dans le rep /var/log/portage ou dans le repertoire défini par PORT_LOGDIR

custom : Méthode de log personnel défini par PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND

syslog : Envoi les messages dans syslog. Jai pas testé mais je pense que ca doit être plus difficile de retrouver une erreur précise (sauf peut etre avec grep mais je ne maitrise pas cette commande poru ma part)

mail : Envoi les messages a un serveur de mail. J'ai pas trop regardé a quoi ca sert donc je vous laisse le soin de découvrir par vous même.Bref pour plus d'infos, regardez le fichier /etc/make.conf.example

Je suppose que la plupart d'entre vous connaissaient déja. Je n'avais pourtant entendu parler de ça nul part donc je vous en fait part pour les noobs comme moi. C'est en effet très interessant de pouvoir lire les infos et warning le lendemain matin après une update ou retrouver une erreur pour bugzilla 

Voilou, bye

----------

## geekounet

Et emerge elogv (ncurses), emerge elogviewer (gtk) ou emerge kelogviewer (kde) pour visualiser les logs de /var/log/portage/  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

à la place de "emerge -s" je proposerai plutôt emerge -pv histoire de voir les USE flag activé/désactivé  :Smile: 

----------

